# Plants



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello, I''m out at tecom area and am looking for somewhere that sells plants for our apartment and maybe the balcony (I personally give it a week before I kill them)
Anyone know anywhere nearby or not to far a drive?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I dont know where tcom area s and I'd volunteer to give you a lift but I'm on holidays visiting family in Aus for the next few weeks. I live in Mirdif. Anyways ACE hardware stores are a good place for plants


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dubai Garden Centre on SZR isnt too far from you. Otherwise a trip to the plant souks- further out.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

As sgilli mentioned the Desert Garden Center off SZR just past Mall of the Emirates towards Dubai. The exit puts you directly into the building too. Two floors and an outdoor section to select from. IKEA in Festival City will also have some plant material. Don't forget the fertilizer too and follow the instructions.

My personal recommendation is for a Sago Palm. It's a cycad and not a palm, but looks like a small palm tree. A bit pricey, but a fantastic plant.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

There's a Gardener shop at Al Quoz 2, it's off Sheikh Zayed Road near the Cadillac Dealership.... 

-Joey


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks you guys.
went to the garden centre on SZR (once i found it) have 2 small house plants now. Will head back for the palm for my bedroom next month. How likely am I to kill it though?

Thanks


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't forget to check out ACE at Festival is the one I go to. I mentioned it because it is very reasonably priced in the outside section wheer they also sell plants that grow indoors heaps cheaper than the garden centre


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks for that, ill def try ace next time as 'the garden centre' was expensive (well compared to good old b&Q) 
glad to have some green back in my life......


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> There's a Gardener shop at Al Quoz 2, it's off Sheikh Zayed Road near the Cadillac Dealership....
> 
> -Joey


OMG! Does anyone in Dubai actually drive a Cadillac?  
That's what my Grandma drove til dementia got the better of her.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

For a minute I thought I had dementia until I finally worked out the cadillac connection


----------

